# Myth Busters anyone?



## Disturbed Dee (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been watching this for a while now and really enjoy the show, so does my 2 years, esp when there is a crash ro explosions, anyone else like it?

Got any good myths that we could suggest to the guys?


----------



## The Ace (Mar 28, 2010)

I find it a lot of fun.  Even if they weren't too nice about HMS Habbacuk.


----------



## Tillane (Mar 28, 2010)

Watching Jamie and Adam building and successfully testing their improved Pykrete boat was great fun, though, Ace.

My all-time favourite?  The see-saw skydiver.  So very wrong in so very many ways, but I can't watch it without collapsing in fits of giggles.


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish someone would take Adam to one side and tell him he just can't do an English accent.


----------



## Grimward (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm an occasional watcher, and haven't seen him try this yet, Vladd, although from the other accents I've seen him try, I agree that he shouldn't give up his day job (which is much more entertaining, anyway).  The Grimlets (Younger and Elder) both love the show.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Mar 29, 2010)

My brother is a big fan, and I enjoy the show myself. Of course, Kari Byron has something to do with MY viewership.....


I'd have to say my favorite episode was the alcohol episode. Not only did Adam get drunk, he of course made a fool of himself in front of millions of viewers. He does that on a regular basis, but did Jamie really have to slap him THAT hard?    And the disaster with the treadmill.....classic.


----------



## gully_foyle (Mar 29, 2010)

I love this show, it's our Monday night treat, and today is Monday!

Favourite Adam Savage quote: "If I had any dignity, this would be really humiliating".


----------



## BookStop (Mar 29, 2010)

I do occasionally watch the show and enjoy it most when something gets blown up


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 29, 2010)

I love Mythbusters, theyre just a pair of nuts! And I do love a good bag of nuts...


----------



## frake (Apr 14, 2010)

gully_foyle said:


> I love this show, it's our Monday night treat, and today is Monday!
> 
> Favourite Adam Savage quote: "If I had any dignity, this would be really humiliating".



i have watched its some episodes but i did not like this tv show.


----------



## Parson (Apr 15, 2010)

Mrs. Parson and I love this show. It should be against the law to have so much fun while you work. Jamie and Adam have made mince meat of so many action adventure staples that you start to wonder if anything in the movies is logical at all. ---- Saving of course Avatar and Harry Potter.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Apr 15, 2010)

Well I can tell you Clash of the Titans is not.


But Mythbusters, what a show that is. It's hard to say which episode is my favorite, but my favorite quote would have to be from Adam: "Come, Silent Walrus! We must storm the castle!"



Classic.


----------

